# apartment



## travelguy (Sep 17, 2015)

Isit possible to find an apartment for around 300 euros a month in Munich?


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

travelguy said:


> Isit possible to find an apartment for around 300 euros a month in Munich?


Not a chance.

Maybe a small room in a grotty shared apartment. Certainly not an entire apartment.

Have a look at Immobilien, Wohnungen und Häuser bei ImmobilienScout24 or similar.


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

usually uties are more than 300E - particular around Munich.
The situation in and around big cities actually is very hard because of inflow of refugees.
It 's simply overcrowded.


----------

